

The 25 Worst Tech Products of All Time (2006) - Salvatore
http://www.pcworld.com/article/125772-2/the_25_worst_tech_products_of_all_time.html

======
aberman
I was 9 when the Lion King CD came out. My parents did give it to me on
Christmas, and they tried to play it for me on a new computer.

It was my first experience desperately trying to hack a computer system. If
that had never happened, I may never have acquired an interest in computers.

Thank you Disney, for sucking so much.

------
arthurk
Single page instead of 8:
[http://www.pcworld.com/printable/article/id,125772/printable...](http://www.pcworld.com/printable/article/id,125772/printable.html)

------
grellas
They forgot OS/2, which certainly was one of the worst tech marketing fiascos
of all times and which helped plunge IBM into a dark place as Bill Gates
laughed himself silly.

I still remember my shock when I (as a non-techie type) finally got it
installed after hours of frustration only to find that few, if any, drivers
worked on it - leaving you with all the theoretically great features in the
world and at the same time unable even to print a document or do other basic
things.

------
buugs
My entire family uses aol on top of their broadband and won't let me explain
that you can still keep your email if you aren't paying for it, it is like aol
has brainwashed them.

And the ads attached to their email and yahoos are extremely annoying to me

------
joeycfan
Two things - one - DB IV had a GREAT report writer - very RPG-2 ish. You could
throw in breakpoint sub-totals anywhere, AND it gave you the source code in
dbase for the report!

When I worked in Clipper later I wanted to get DB4 just to create the reports
in it and paste the source code into Clipper. Couldn't find it then.

Also - I liked Pointcast. I wish it had stuck around.

